# "how do you want to open this file" after boot



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

This is quite an annoyance.
I run Windows 10 Pro on my Lenovo Labtop T520, since december 2016.
Now previously the "how do you want to open this file" annoyance keeps popping up after boot. It does not pop up instantly after boot, sometimes it takes a few minutes before it pops up out of nowhere. No application or program has been (except what maybe initiated from the startup folder).
Sometimes it comes after I launch Google Chrome.
I have looked for solutions on the internet, but nothing so far seems relevant in my case. I really don't know what to look for. It just pops up, and I am accessing no file, that should initiate the feature.
PS. I am used to crack computer problems on my own, but this time I need some help 
Thanks - Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Right-click on the Taskbar, choose Task Manager, and then click on the Startup tab. Check to see if there's anything there you don't recognise, since it may be some orphaned process from an application which wasn't removed correctly or even a malware process. With respect to the latter, sometimes anti-malware solutions will "kill" the malware but leave vestiges in the Startup process.


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello lochlomonder,
Thanks for coming back to me. I did enter the startup menu following a prior advice found in a forum on the Internet. However, I never got to follow up on that. So, I just did that and I see two applications, I do not know, really:
1. fmapp.exe
2. RCIMGDIR.exe
They might be alright but I wonder about the fmapp.exe - details shows the language is Chineese (?) 
I do attach screenshots.
Do you have any idea if any of the appd in my startup tap could cause the annoying popup :"how do you want to open this file" ?
//Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Strand-holm,

From what I've seen, fmapp.exe is installed with the Realtek audio driver, and rcimgdir.exe pertains to the integrated camera. Neither of these two seems to be a nuisance.

If you're familiar with Event Viewer, I would recommend running that after you've rebooted the machine, go to Windows Logs and then System. See if there are any messages pertaining to an application not running properly. I know sometimes it can be like looking for a needle in a haystack, but it may yield some fruitful information.


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

I could only find this entry in the System tab. The rest is info entries:
The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}
and APPID 
{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}
to the user bruger-THINK\Anders SID (S-1-5-21-1659940868-2597953336-3949673301-1003) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

I found a yellow triangle entry saying: 
Intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection
Network link is disconnected.

Thats it - the rest is just info bubbles...


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello Techguys,

I have not yet been able to locate a solution to this annoying pop-up problem.
I need more help!
Thanks,
Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Have a read of this article, Anders. I think this may be the root cause of your issue.


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you so much locklomonder!

I will do the fix this upcoming weekend and let you know.
The best,
Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You're welcome, Anders. Best of luck!


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello lochlomder.
I can't change the permission for the subject reg-key as per article.

I get this arror message, depite I am in Regit as Admin (See screenshot)..

Only Trusted Installer is granted full control, and when I try to grant COMPUTERNAME\Administrators (computername is of course my computers name) I get Access Denied when I click OK.

I am reluctant to remove "Trusted Installer" from the list...

What to do?..

Anders

# 6 in the article mention "Ensure you apply permissions to all child objects" - I never got that far, but I don't know how to do so..


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

They say in Windows 10 Forum, that I could change ownership on the ownership tab in permissions->advanced.
However, I do not have that tab. Only the three tabs: Permissions, Audition and Effective Access..
But I am in the Registry Editor as Admin!.....
Strange!
//Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Anders,

Just to check: did you open Regedit by choosing "Run as administrator?"


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Knew you would ask ..I would do the same..
Yes I did right-click and choose Run as Administrator..
//Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Anders,

Just had to check...heh

I've come across similar situations with changing DCOM permissions in the Registry, and I remember it was a complete pain. Let me look up some information and get back to you.


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks Lochlomonder...
Much appreciated
Best,
Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Anders,

Be forewarned: this will get pretty convoluted, so I would advise you to create a System Restore point before undertaking anything I'm advising here. If you look at this page, there are three key elements you'll need; the rest you can ignore. Jump to *Step 3*, and this will walk you through the process of setting the securities on the Registry keys in question.

Please remember: you *must* refer to the keys I referenced in this previous article. Changing others will have potentially disastrous consequences, hence creating the System Restore point beforehand.

*Step 4* is more or less the information given in the previous article, so you can follow that. Make sure you follow *Step 5* to return ownership back to the original accounts.


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Lochlomonder,
My warmest thanks for your persistency and great effort in helping me out of this mess. Lochlomonder, I will need some time to carefully read through the reference material you found for me.
Being up so very early on a daily basis, I will carry out the task this upcoming weekend. Then I have the time.
You will be notified, as long as I have not trashed my Lenovo Labtop 
Until then, take care my friend!
Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You're welcome, Anders. Remember: backups, backups, backups! heh


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok, Lochlomonder... this is quite "hairy" I admin  but I will do my best this upcoming weekend.
Step 5 gives me the question: Giving back permission to ?? - When I began the process I changed ownership from trusted Installer to Computername\Administrator. Despite I could not save the changes the "Computername\Administrator." is still listed on top (that said TrustedInstaller before). So whatam I supposed to give back the permission to? - system?
Thanks  Anders


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

PS. I did not start on the operation - just a sneak peak on the article....


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

you wrote "If you look at this page, there are three key elements you'll need; the rest you can ignore. Jump to *Step 3*, and this will walk you through the process of setting the securities on the Registry keys in question."
Could you please highlight the three subject key elements, please - I am not sure I understand that, except walking through step 3, 4 and 5 on the subject registry keys in your previous article, referring to EvntID 10016....
I have to be sure before I commence the task (in the weekend, but when I have a little time in between, I read the articles you sent me)
 Anders


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Anders,

Yes, you're correct. It's Step 3, 4 & 5 you'll need to walk through, and you can ignore the rest.


----------



## strand-holm (Jan 14, 2019)

Okay - got it..but I'm quite confused about giving back the permission.. Lochlomonder, I will have to read it all very carefully again.
Think I lost track (and getting old )....
Read-read-read. Backup-backup-backup and then find the guts 
Anders


----------

